# Oct event



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Has anyone decided where the tourney is in Oct.? I reserved a hotel room the other week around Shallotte only to read next time I got on P&S that it may be moved. I called back and canceled. I am wanting to get my arrangements together. Any help would be appreciated.

Robert


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

I for one hope it is in Shallotte. I have a free place to stay there


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

A little bird told me nothing is final but it will be within the next 2 weeks.. and that's current into....


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Shallotte would be most convenient for me....

But,

The field in Chesapeake VA is great and much more centrally located for a Nationals event. For the best turnout, Chesapeake would probably be a better choice.

IMHO,

Tommy


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Tommy said:


> Shallotte would be most convenient for me....
> 
> But,
> 
> ...


I have the same sentiment.


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

thekingfeeder said:


> Has anyone decided where the tourney is in Oct.? I reserved a hotel room the other week around Shallotte only to read next time I got on P&S that it may be moved. I called back and canceled. I am wanting to get my arrangements together. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Robert


I certainly hope last minute changes are not made. It is difficult to make appropriate airline reservations. Mine have been made, paid and are subject to penalties should changes need to be made. 

Don


----------



## Robert Sales (Feb 27, 2008)

*tournament*

The decision will be finalized within 10 days. We want to be sure the field in Chesapeke will be available for use before we make any changes. The change if made is being done so casters making that long trip from WVA,NYand Jersey won't have so far to travel by car. There are plenty of places to stay in both areas so getting a room isn't going to be a problem.
Bob Sales


----------



## Robert Sales (Feb 27, 2008)

*Don*

Date will not be changed. Where are you flying into?
Bob


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Tacpayne said:


> I for one hope it is in Shallotte. I have a free place to stay there


I know the feeling  The only reason I reserved a hotel room this time was my wife planned on spending the weekend with me. She was going to head over to Barefoot Landing while we threw. Looks like she will be home that weekend. I know her well enough, she will be BORED after a few hours of us throwing and she would spend the rest of the time in the hotel room in VA. LOL If it is in VA, at least she won't be there to take the truck on me.  If I am not mistaken, the 2nd tourney in Shallotte last year was changed as well. Poor Shallotte, its starting to get the redheaded stepchild syndrome, it is ok unless something better comes along. Before people jump up and explain to me why VA is better, that was said in humor, I fully agree VA would be a better venue for everyone involved.

Robert


----------



## Robert Sales (Feb 27, 2008)

*Shalotte*

Hey Guys! This change was suggested to me by the members. If you want the tournament in Shalotte SAY SO.It makes no difference to me.
Bob


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Robert Sales said:


> Hey Guys! This change was suggested to me by the members. If you want the tournament in Shalotte SAY SO.It makes no difference to me.
> Bob



I would think VA would be a better turnout.


----------



## Robert Sales (Feb 27, 2008)

*Robert*

When we were in Chesapeake many of the casters suggested moving the Nationals there. The people that made the suggestion to move were thinking of other casters that would have to travel a lot further to Shalotte. Some live very close to Shalotte so their suggestion was a very unselfish one. You were right in your private email. Chesapeake probably would be better for attendance. The field in Chesapeake may be a shopping center by OCT so lets just wait a week or so and see if the field will be available.
We are very fortunate to have a choice of such fantastic locations.
Bob Sales


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

My vote is for Shallotte and yes, it is for selfish reasons!


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Robert Sales said:


> The field in Chesapeake may be a shopping center by OCT....


Don't developers realize that we can't cast in the baby section of a new Target? Sheesh, you would think they are trying to make money or something!


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

Robert Sales said:


> Date will not be changed. Where are you flying into?
> Bob


Bob,

Our tickets take us to Charleston.

The intent is to take some time in the Charleston area to recover from jet lag. After that it would be traveling to Shallotte to meet up with a friend to do a little training to help him prepare for the tournament.

Don


----------



## FishRung (Nov 26, 2002)

Shallotte is most convenient for me in terms of both proximity and accommodation, but Chesapeake is better suited for a National meet.

Most central though is Kearney, NE . Who's for Kearney, NE? 

I'd be OK with either location.

Brian


----------



## Poser Luppi (Jan 23, 2001)

Virginia is almost a must for me if the whole family is going to go. My vote is for Va. Beach.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I say pick the location that's best for SportCast as a whole. The more people that turn out the more $$$$ the club makes.. The more $$ we make for the club the better the club will be.. Bob in 2.5 weeks I'll see you in the field. I'll bring my 6ft uglystick for you to cast..


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

kmw21230 said:


> I say pick the location that's best for SportCast as a whole. The more people that turn out the more $$$$ the club makes.. The more $$ we make for the club the better the club will be.. Bob in 2.5 weeks I'll see you in the field. I'll bring my 6ft uglystick for you to cast..


Well not to nitpick-- but you know me. 

It really isn't about the club making money-- it's about getting maximum exposure and attendance in order to get the most people involved so that the sport itself will grow.   

Just to set the record straight-- SportCast is not a money making venture-- the fees charged are to cover equipment, tournament weights, club insurance, and field rentals-- any money left over goes back to the casters in terms of awards/prizes. 


I don't care if it is held in a cow field in Nebraska--  I'll be there. I haven't missed one yet this year, I sure don't intend to miss the final one.



But for the record-- VA gets my vote--- if the field is available.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

$$$$ is very important... fiels cost, sinkers, eqiupment etc.... Exposure and $$$ can be pursued at the same time. Regardless of what you think mark this club needs money to grow and promote itself, and there is nothing wrong with that.... so I say hold the nationals where you can get the most exposure.


----------



## ironman (Aug 4, 2008)

...sooo, has a *decision *been made?


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Good Question, Mr. 650ft! LOL


----------

